# Boca bearings vs stock Core bearings?



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Is there a real difference between the OEM Shimano Core bearings vs the Boca ceramic bearings? I'm always looking for tweaks!


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

One is ceramic, one is not.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I should have done a search before asking this question. Lots of info already on here.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Ceramics are noisier, they cost more, and they can still corrode. Otherwise they are great, LOL!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Mike in Friendswood said:


> Ceramics are noisier, they cost more, and they can still corrode. Otherwise they are great, LOL!


Ceramic Hater! LMAO!


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

If you like tweaking your reel..........why not! :texasflag


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

There is some truth to the rumors of ceramics. True, they can tend to be a bit noisier. that being said I have never had a customer tell me that was an issue. They tend to quiet up a bit when lubed. True, ceramics can still rust( that is unless you get the all ceramic ones that run a ton o money). The ceramic ABEC#5 hybrids that I use are 440 stainless outer housing, racers, shields but the balls themselves are ceramic Si3N4 (Silicon Nitride )
That being said, yes the bearing can rust if proper maintenance is not taken. but then again so will anything. The ceramic balls inside the bearing wont rust to the inside of the racer though. no metal to metal contact. I've actually taken a ceramic out of a reel I worked on last year and tossed it in clr in an ultrasonic cleaner. It came out just like new. Cant do that with a steel bearing and get the same performance.IMO As far as cost goes I dont think they run that mush more that steel. Matter of fact one of the reasons I stuck with ceramic is that the cost difference was a matter of cents in the difference of bearings, so why not? It all boils down to what people like. Some prefere them some dont. I like using Boca because of their product and customer service. Their prices are in line with others out there. I have looked into some other manufacturers, but just wasnt satisfied. My .02.. BTW, Mike..You know I was playing right?


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Dips is right on. The ABEC 5 ceramic hybrid's are only about 5 bucks more than the ABEC 5 all stainless. I have seen that the ceramics can take alot more abuse than the all stainless......no metal to metal contact. Worth it in my book.


----------



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

Dipsay said:


> There is some truth to the rumors of ceramics. True, they can tend to be a bit noisier. that being said I have never had a customer tell me that was an issue. They tend to quiet up a bit when lubed. True, ceramics can still rust( that is unless you get the all ceramic ones that run a ton o money). The ceramic ABEC#5 hybrids that I use are 440 stainless outer housing, racers, shields but the balls themselves are ceramic Si3N4 (Silicon Nitride )
> That being said, yes the bearing can rust if proper maintenance is not taken. but then again so will anything. The ceramic balls inside the bearing wont rust to the inside of the racer though. no metal to metal contact. I've actually taken a ceramic out of a reel I worked on last year and tossed it in clr in an ultrasonic cleaner. It came out just like new. Cant do that with a steel bearing and get the same performance.IMO As far as cost goes I dont think they run that mush more that steel. Matter of fact one of the reasons I stuck with ceramic is that the cost difference was a matter of cents in the difference of bearings, so why not? It all boils down to what people like. Some prefere them some dont. I like using Boca because of their product and customer service. Their prices are in line with others out there. I have looked into some other manufacturers, but just wasnt satisfied. My .02.. BTW, Mike..You know I was playing right?


Dips, What do you use for the cleaning agent? Edited --- clr as in CLR cleaner?


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

This is just what I use........After taking the shields off.....I put the bearings in a "glass" mason jar and spray them with brake cleaner. Put the lid on and swirl around for a minute or so. Then I take another mason jar with acetone and let them soak in there for about 10 minutes. After that blow them out with compressed air and spin on a pencil tip to make sure the grit is out and they freespin easily with no funny noises. If they bind or make gritty sounds........Do the process over. After you get them right make sure to let them air dry "INSIDE" so the solvent evaperates. If you leave them outside to dry dirt and dust will blow into them. This is just my way....there are many ways to skin this cat.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Comeback said:


> Dips, What do you use for the cleaning agent? Edited --- clr as in CLR cleaner?


 For cleaning and scrubbing I use a blend of CLR (Calcium Lime and Rust) and Simple greeen Concentrate and water in a spray bottle. The brass peices sit in CLR straight for a while to loosen up that corrosion and then the bearings go in shot glasses CLR or acetone. if a bearing is salvagable i drop it in the CLR first then flush in acetone. Both shot glasses are in an ultrasonic heated cleaner...Dip


----------



## sanleonjohn (Mar 16, 2009)

Comeback said:


> Dips, What do you use for the cleaning agent? Edited --- clr as in CLR cleaner?


calcium/lime/rust cleaner, sold in most grocery and hardware stores.


----------

